# E-Collar --- Educator or Dogtra?



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

My old cheepie e-collars have all died and I'm looking to purchase one that (hopefully) will last longer than the previous junk. As such, I have narrowed my search to the following. 



Educator ET-802 or
Dogtra 1902S.

I have no personal experience with these but they both appear to have the options that I want such as controlling 2 dogs and good range. Would like to hear from anyone who has personal experience with either of them. Likes, dislikes, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have only used the Dogtra. Works great however some at club use the educators and they seem to work fine. The one thing is remote size. If you didn't know you wouldn't even know they had the educator remote in hand.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have an Educator and mine also works very well.No complaints.I do like how the small remote fits in my palm and makes the buttons intuitive.No pause n search.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I use the educator, my wife likes her dogtra. Both work well, just personal preference.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Educator has excellent customer service if you have any questions or problems.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I've not heard anything wrong with the educators, that's what my brother uses. I use Dogtra, they have a long reputable history. I also used sportdog but the soldering on the inside eventually broke and I had never even taken it apart so no idea how that happened.


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

I have an educator and am very happy with it.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Update: Both units had great reviews and I appreciate everyone's input. In the end, I went with the Educator simply because of farnln's report of great customer service. Good customer service is on the decline these days so I'm all about supporting someone who will support me when I need it. 

As luck would have it, I got a chance to put their support to a test. The product arrived quickly but one of the collars had a bad battery. I sent and email to customer support and a new unit arrived the next day, complete with prepaid return slip for the damaged unit. Seriously, you just can't get any better than that. 

I've had a chance to use the unit and it does everything I need. Documentation is easy to understand and the quality of the collars seems solid.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

The Educator manufacturing facility is local to me and I have been there several times.

If I have had questions or needed to exchange a product they have been wonderful!

Contact them if you have questions or problems, they really do want you to be happy with your purchase.


----------

